# Weird Question...



## ladycop322 (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe I'm just tired after working 9 twelve hour shifts in a row, but I am on patrol and wishing I had the day off to cast but...duty calls!  

Anyway, here is the weird question...

has anyone ever tried to add the flat ribbon-like dental floss to their casts?  If so, does it come out decent?  Can you post some pics?

I think I want to try this to see if I get the 'ribbon effect' in my casts.

Michelle


----------



## Grampy122 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Making Ribbons*

Here are three you tube video's on making ribbons.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMKurStoGPc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbX3jAt9-Lk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkMQzyW9fKM


----------



## TonyL (Jun 20, 2015)

Never tried it, but if I did, I would use the un-waxed type. I  don't know about how the wax would bond to you casting material. I do like the idea though - just enough ornamentation/interest to break-up the uniformity of a solid blank.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jun 20, 2015)

Interesting video. I watched the fist one but the second one wouldn't come up for me. I'm sitting here in the camper and I'm about to head down to my shop. I have often wondered how those ribbon like designs are made also. Will try the rest of the vide later as I may be too far from the WiFi router. Great question. Fay


----------



## ladycop322 (Jun 20, 2015)

Fay,

I watched all three and it seems like it is more work than it is worth.  Also, I use West Marine Epoxy and Hardener for my pens so this method would not work for me.  I am going to try one with flat unwaxed ribbon like dental floss and also a few other things I am working on.  I will post when I get it done...

Michelle


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I thought what I saw in the first vide looked a lot of work too. I haven't had a chance to look at the rest of them yet. Sis and I just got home. We went to look at an SUV and we got a Chevy trail blazer. Then went to get groceries and a doggie gate to put in the back of the vehicle so the dogs won't jump in the front seat. Stopped at Applebees for dinner  to celebrate. Only thing I got done today was a bottle stopper.  Fay   Oh tomorrow I will snap a picture of our new ride....


----------



## 79spitfire (Jun 21, 2015)

Supposedly there was a 4th video that showed the results, but it got deleted. You know if the results are super striking they are almost always worth the effort. Be sure to get un-waxed floss, the wax _will_ combine with PR. Wax is sometimes added to fiberglass resin (also a PR) as a sanding aid, and it does make it cloudy.


----------



## farmer (Jun 21, 2015)

*WHY*



ladycop322 said:


> Fay,
> 
> I watched all three and it seems like it is more work than it is worth.  Also, I use West Marine Epoxy and Hardener for my pens so this method would not work for me.  I am going to try one with flat unwaxed ribbon like dental floss and also a few other things I am working on.  I will post when I get it done...
> 
> Michelle


 
Hi Michelle

Why is the west systems epoxy not working for you ?


----------

